
Elizabeth Warren proposes plan to build rural broadband networks - akuchling
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/8/7/20757705/elizabeth-warren-broadband-digital-divide-broadband-access
======
chovy
Starlink should solve this problem, also OneWeb. These two are LEO (Low Earth
Orbit) satellite providers which should be launching service in 2020. Cost is
expected to be around $50/mo for a fiber connection with 20ms ping

~~~
tdxgx
How much bandwidth? I doubt people will want to pay $10/GB like some cellular
networks charge.

------
xtat
an overdue call to private networks to end rent seeking and innovation
throttling

